# Hello ! Just discovering the wonderful world of MAC



## dushi723 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello
 I am new here to this site. Actually, I've lurked before, but never joined until now. I am a complete cosmetics junkie and have been since I was about 10. I love all brands, mostly high end. I am just now getting into MAC ( although I wished I was into it sooner-Ive missed out on some fabulous products ) I look forward to learning a lot from all of the wonderful people here.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of MAC addiction


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

